# Hydro 110 von Corsair fragen?!



## *-MaXXimus-* (19. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir den http://www.corsair.com/de/hydro-seri..._from_store=us *Hydro 110 von Corsair* zulegen.
Habe erlesen das der *Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK2 - 140mm* einer der Besten Lüfter für radiatoren sein soll.

1. Die Original Corsair lüter haben einen viel höheren Statischer Druck des Lüfters: 1,64 mm-H2O und Luftstrom: 160 m³/h 
*NOISEBLOCKER:* Airflow: 93 m³/h Luftdruck: 1,295 mm-H2O
Gibt es einbußen bei der Kühlleistung?

2. Benötige ich PWN oder normale Lüfter für diesen Radiator? Werden diese am Radiatür selbst angeschlossen oder am mainbord?

Danke für eure Hilfe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uter (19. August 2013)

1. Ja, die Lüfter drehen schließlich viel langsamer.
2. Am Radiator anschließen kann man Lüfter nicht, du kannst sie regeln wie du willst und braucht entsprechend PWM - oder auch nicht. 

Für weiteres:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------

